# tuning question



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

do you have to tune a broadhead? if so how? and i will be practicing with target tips, but when i go out hunting will the broadheads be as accurate as the taget tips? would you recomend me practicing with broad heads? because every time i do they penetrat too far into the target and get stuck in the wood (wich i cant get out) so if i should practice with the broad heads what target do you recomend me shooting at? sorry for all the questions im such a newb.

and if it matters i have the pse compound crossbow


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

expandables usualy dont need tuned, but fixed blades need to be checked. i usually put them on the shaft, then spin them to make sure they are straight, then i shoot them, to make sure they shoot to zero. sometimes i have to align the vains and blades a little differently, it seems to vary. sometimes lining up the blades and vanes shoots best, sometimes centering them opposite each other shoots best, sometimes they shoot fine however they end up when they get tight. sometimes, they will drive you nuts. it just takes some dinking around. that is how i do it, i dont know if anyone out there has a little more surefire method.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

what target do you suggest i buy or shoot at cause that bolt is going almost 350 fps and with a broadhead it flys right through all of my targets


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i think the block has a crossbow specific target. otherwise, any layered foam target should be alright. dont get the cheap solid foam targets, they can be a sob to get your arrow out of. dont try shooting a bag target with broadheads, they zip right through.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I prefer to spin the broadhead in my hand...You can feel the vibration vs seeing the wobble spining it on a table...If you have a hard time sping them on the tabel or you hand you can buy an arrow spinner...If you shot alum arrows you can heat the insert and rotate it until the arrow spins perfect...If this doesnt work you can replace the insert or just try a differnt broadhead until you get one that spins tru...If you shoot carbon shafts you will just have to buy more arrows and heads until you cume up with a quiver full...


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

just a note on the inserts. this spring i had some easton full metal jackets made, with the h.i.t.(hidden insert technology) and i didnt have any untrue inserts, so hopefully this little technological advancement has taken care of that.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

^^^sorry i dont know what your talking about lol

(im such a newb)


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> HIT was originally designed to fit next generation, small-diameter (ST or Slim Tech) arrows that are built for more penetration and better durability. Due to the new, small-circumference design, standard, lipped inserts would no longer be compatible. HIT was engineered to fit up inside the arrow shaft, hidden from view. HIT gives automatic broadhead alignment because the broadhead shank aligns directly against the shaft wall for easy, no-fuss broadhead setup. Perfectly aligned broadheads mean more accuracy and tighter broadhead groups. HIT and ST Slim Tech) combine to form the next great advancement in hunting arrows, and more accuracy, durability & penetration than standard carbon arrows.


this is from the easton website. it explains better than i can.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you for that info! where can i buy these at? thanks for the help


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

these arent the fmj's, but they have the H.I.T..

http://www.obsessionarchery.com/easton-axis-p-291.html


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

are those for a crossbow? if not its o.k cause im gonna get a pse x-force pretty soon. thanks for the help :beer:


----------



## whitetailhunter2770 (Feb 20, 2007)

Before you even think about tuning a broadhead you need to make sure your field tips are tuned.

I always paper tune my bow so it is shooting perfect bullet holes, then I will shoot my broadheads to make sure they hit the same spot as my field points. Some times a certain broadhead will just not fly very good out of your bow, so it is good to try a few different kinds.

If your arrows are not coming off the bow straight, this will be magnified when you shoot a broadhead.

I am or course talking about fixed blade broadheads, because I won't shoot mechanicals.

If you tune your bow, fixed blades will fly just as good as mechanicals.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

hes absolutely right. i didnt think to mention that you need tune your bow first. i dont know if you can tune crossbows, i would think so, but thats the first step.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

there is no tuning except for windage and yardage. i am going to the range on the weekend and we will see what happenns. can anyone suggest a target that will stop very fast flying broadheads?


----------

